# Bump on head



## <3 Goldens

My golden has a bump sort of boney on the top of his head toward the back. Is this normal?


----------



## TheHooch

It is called a thinking knot. Means he is smart or that is what we always said.


----------



## dannyra

Middle of the head and at the back, knowledge bump is what we always called it. A big one means they're smart, or at least that's the myth..I think it goes with the black roof of the mouth myth.


----------



## BeauShel

That it the thinking bump. Beau is the first golden we have ever had from a small puppy and his thinking bump became really big when he was little and I thought something was wrong with him and took him to the vet. My vet laughed and said that is his thinking spot nothing to worry about. I was really embarrassed.


----------



## heem6

Way back when I read that in the old days farmers (and/or breeders) would always keep the dog from the litter with the largest Bump of Knowledge because they knew that would be the smartest one of the bunch. Even then it was related as an Old Wives' Tale - but one that might have some truth to it.


----------



## Hannahsdad

I was told the Basset Hound group refers to it as the dome for the food seeking radar.


----------



## whiteriver

*my dog has a bump on her skull*

One of my goldens also has a bump on its skull which fits the description of the original post. I am a bit worried since it became bigger during the week. She is 3 months old and is growing fast, so perhaps the bump is a normal part of the development. Could someone tell me if I need to schedule an appointment with the vet for it? the bump is hard and well centered at the end of her head. she doesn't seem to be bothered by it. see attached picture.


----------



## fostermom

whiteriver said:


> One of my goldens also has a bump on its skull which fits the description of the original post. I am a bit worried since it became bigger during the week. She is 3 months old and is growing fast, so perhaps the bump is a normal part of the development. Could someone tell me if I need to schedule an appointment with the vet for it? the bump is hard and well centered at the end of her head. she doesn't seem to be bothered by it. see attached picture.


I would definitely take her to the vet as soon as possible. A smart bump isn't nearly that large.


----------



## missmarstar

fostermom said:


> I would definitely take her to the vet as soon as possible. A smart bump isn't nearly that large.



I agree, that's definitely way larger than the commonly seen head bumps this thread is about. Definitely have the vet take a look.


----------



## whiteriver

Hi all,

thanks for the advice, I took her to the vet this morning and she's fine. The bump was coagulated blood. I should have suspected it was not a normal thing since it grew fast, from one day to another. The vet tried to remove it with a syringe but since it is already coagulated, he couldn't. Now I have to wait for it to shrink. He gave me a gel to put on the bump to help it heal. The vet's diagnosis was that she hit her head very strong. I believe it was on my living room chairs, because the dogs use them as a tunnel when chasing each other. I have moved all to another room when I got home from the vet.

cheers!


----------



## heem6

Really glad to hear she's okay! Also glad you took her to the vet right away.

And really, that bump represents knowledge after all - knowledge not to run under those chairs again!


----------



## cgriffin

Glad to hear that your furbaby is fine!
These guys have the hardest heads, I swear, lol. Toby has done things like that and running into the screen door, but he never had a bump, luckily, lol.


----------



## Kahlua&Baileys

*Thank you for the pumps/lumps posts*

I'm so happy to find this post. I have 2 golden doodles, brother and sister. They are 4 months old and always playing together. I too found a lump on top of my female pup that appeared all of a sudden, soft kind of squishy. She's not in pain and eats and sleeps well. My Vet office did not know what it could be and gave me some aspirin telling me hopefully that will help it if it's a swelling to go down, they told me they didn't want to do any type of extraction because they have no idea what it is and don't want to agitate it. I took my pup to the Vet on a Thursday, they told me if by Monday it didn't go away to get an ultrasound done. I have a good friend that is a Vet ER and she was kind enough to take a look at my pup. She did an extraction of the lump with syringe, which I was glad to have done. What came out in the syringe was some fluid and a little blood. After she took at look at the results she told me it didn't look to be anything to be too concerned about. The interesting thing is that the lump seems to have broken up a bit and gotten flatter after the extraction. Although she doesn't know exactly what it is, she advised to do warm compresses every 4 to 6 hours and then if it still doesn't go away in a week to get an ultrasound to make sure no damage to the head has been done. 

I will post the results once I hear more.


----------



## JanieR

whiteriver said:


> *my dog has a bump on her skull*
> 
> One of my goldens also has a bump on its skull which fits the description of the original post. I am a bit worried since it became bigger during the week. She is 3 months old and is growing fast, so perhaps the bump is a normal part of the development. Could someone tell me if I need to schedule an appointment with the vet for it? the bump is hard and well centered at the end of her head. she doesn't seem to be bothered by it. see attached picture.


The article and picture were so helpful, Kudos for helping others with circumstances from your situation. Ours has a good sized one also.
Thanks again!


----------



## Anniesu

whiteriver said:


> *my dog has a bump on her skull*
> 
> One of my goldens also has a bump on its skull which fits the description of the original post. I am a bit worried since it became bigger during the week. She is 3 months old and is growing fast, so perhaps the bump is a normal part of the development. Could someone tell me if I need to schedule an appointment with the vet for it? the bump is hard and well centered at the end of her head. she doesn't seem to be bothered by it. see attached picture.


----------

